
You don’t want many options - tosh
http://tonsky.me/blog/options/
======
nefreat
I find the criticism of cprop a bit bizarre. Configurations of apps have many
use cases. Some people package config files with the app on the classpath
others use fs. Some do a combination of the two. Others use environment
variables. Any practical configuration lib should be able to handle these use
cases if the need arises.

The fact that the author finds it odd that cprop parses edn and calls it "type
coercion" like it's a negative is strange. What would the author prefer? max-
connections-num to be a string? If you want strings put quotes around the
values.

> This is backpressure: your home-grown configuration system resists being
> extended, and it’s a good thing.

Or there's the real world where you need to address a business concern to get
things working where someone asks a reasonable request to be able to override
a setting with an environment variable. Luckily your configuration library
already handles this and you can go back to doing interesting work instead of
bikeshedding your home-grown system that resists change.

------
sametmax
"See, if you don't buy a good mattress, you will resist the temptation to
oversleep. Win !"

